# Angel Kody's Generosity!!!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I would like to thank Cindy(Angel Kody) and her husband for so generously offering to bring their hot air balloon and donating their time and balloon for rides. The hot air balloon will be tethered and weather permitting, will be up hopefully the day before the event and the day of the event. 
We are still working out the details but we have approval from SUNY and Cindy and Larry have the waivers to be signed before anyone go up. We have a banner for Ryleys Run to hang on the basket while it is airborne. So this will hopefully bring in people curious to see what is going on. We are going to charge ten dollars per ride with the money going to Ryley's Run for Dirks. This is just so very generous and I cannot thank her and her husband enough. *THANKS CINDY AND THANKS LARRY!!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy and Larry,

This is incredible! Thank you both so very much!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

All I can say is "WOW".....how wonderful and generous and simply amazing!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that will be a great draw to the Ryley's Event. Thanks so much to Cindy and Larry for offering to do this. I wonder if Oakly would enjoy a balloon ride. I think he would spaz when they fired the burner.:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Wow that will be a great draw to the Ryley's Event. Thanks so much to Cindy and Larry for offering to do this. I wonder if Oakly would enjoy a balloon ride. I think he would spaz when they fired the burner.:


Don't worry, I'll watch Oakly so you can go for a ride!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a great offer by Cindy and Larry.... Im sure tons of people would love a ride.....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We are happy to do it!!!! We can't wait!!!! Keep all fingers and paws crossed for a beautiful day for Ryley's Run!!!! :crossfing 

PS - Rob...after you go, I'll hold on to Oakly so you can hold Kim's hand while she goes  It sounds like she is trying to get out of it perhaps? : 
It's not scary....I promise!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> We are happy to do it!!!! We can't wait!!!! Keep all fingers and paws crossed for a beautiful day for Ryley's Run!!!! :crossfing
> 
> PS - Rob...after you go, I'll hold on to Oakly so you can hold Kim's hand while she goes  It sounds like she is trying to get out of it perhaps? :
> It's not scary....I promise!!!


Hehehe I got that impression from Kims post too! I'll have fingers crossed for a calm day, I'd love to give it a go.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! It just keeps getting bigger and better! Nice job, Donna....sweet offer, Cindy and Larry!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

That is so awesome! I wish i could go. Maybe next year!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> We are happy to do it!!!! We can't wait!!!! Keep all fingers and paws crossed for a beautiful day for Ryley's Run!!!! :crossfing
> 
> PS - Rob...after you go, I'll hold on to Oakly so you can hold Kim's hand while she goes  It sounds like she is trying to get out of it perhaps? :
> It's not scary....I promise!!!


OMG... Too Funny! I'm usually not afraid of such things. I always wanted to skydive or be a pilot until I had my kids. Then I thought twice about it. 

My first thought about a ride in the balloon was, COOL! Then I thought..."Umm..." Hey, I'll go right after I take care of Oakly! Just don't let Donna be holding a camera. I don't like having my picture taken and I don't want it to turn out like the photos of people taken while on roller coasters. As much as they love the thrill, their faces are slightly twisted! :uhoh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What an awesome donation!

I am so glad my two older daughters and I are going (and Brady, too!) It is going to be such a great day!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That is a great idea! I would love to come but I live in a different country!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go you guys!!!! Maybe I can do the 500 balloons strapped to a lawn chair kinda thing out here!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Way to go you guys!!!! Maybe I can do the 500 balloons strapped to a lawn chair kinda thing out here!!!!


 
You mean like this Steve?
I'd love to see you do it! Maybe you could fly from Sacramento to Albany...now that would be cool!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> You mean like this Steve?
> I'd love to see you do it! Maybe you could fly from Sacramento to Albany...now that would be cool!!


Now Cindy, that is just too funny. That I would like to see. I think we should set that up and strap Kim in to the chair and let her go up with all those balloons. She is in to the balloons for the event this year. LOL!!!:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm thinkin' if I catch the wind right maybe I can land and establish a Ryley's Run in Hawaii!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Now Cindy, that is just too funny. That I would like to see. I think we should set that up and strap Kim in to the chair and let her go up with all those balloons. She is in to the balloons for the event this year. LOL!!!:


OMG...
I'm going to wet my pants! 
LOL​


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I'm thinkin' if I catch the wind right maybe I can land and establish a Ryley's Run in Hawaii!!!!


 
Aloha!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

